# What should I do?



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm in the middle of cycling my 250g tank. I problem is though I feel it's not big enough because I want to have an arrow comm tank. I really want a nice show tank for some nice looking fish. My 250g is not a show tank at all. I got it off of c list for cheap many months back. I'm thinking after seeing so many people doing nice plywood tanks I'd rather do something like this, as a summer project because I think my current fish will last in 1 135g for another 3 months. My 250g I believe is not wide enough. It's only 2 feet and want to to go 3 feet. I don't have a tone of money to spend though but I have some, I think enough to make a nice 300-380g tank. I just want to know if I was to build a plywood tank where would most of my money be put into? I was thinking the front viewing glass but would it be possoble to scrap this 250g and use the back panel of glass for my plywood tank? Because the back of my 250g is not to bad looking and it would save a lot of money. So what does everyone think? Does this way seem to be a more economical way? Built a nice plywood tank? I don't think I would do it though if I couldn't use the back piece of glass from my 250g on a plywood tank. Would it be tricky to do this?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

ive seen on other forums people doing that exact thing using good pieces of there broken tanks. if you do end up doing that i would recommend using 2gs plywood, thats if you dont want to do that much sanding (which i hate) the glass by far i think is the most expensive part so far. and the zavlar isnt that bad we could of saved money if we didnt by the 5g bucket and got something smaller.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

find another friend who wants a big tank and give them the front piece of glass and split the costs on everything


----------

